# Bath bomb humidity percentage



## godschild (Oct 4, 2014)

I bought a hygrometer to check the humidity in my room before making my first bath bombs because our humidity is ridiculous.  I have a dehumidifier that I can put in my soaping room from my curing room to get the best humidity I probably can.  What is a good humidity percentage to shoot for when I make my first bath bombs?


----------



## godschild (Oct 4, 2014)

?  Nobody?


----------



## godschild (Oct 4, 2014)

Bump in case someone uses hygrometers and can tell me what percentage they aim for when making bbs etc.


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 5, 2014)

I checked a few sites and the following had the best information:

http://www.soapyhollow.com/how-to-make-bath-bombs/

If you were to search the page for "humidity", you should eventually come across some responses from DeAnne who suggested using cornstarch for humidity issues. In another reply from said site, she also mentions not making bath bombs when humidity levels are above 70 degrees or below 40.


----------



## godschild (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks LunaSkye!


----------

